# Hot hot hot



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone else suffering in the great british summer heat?

I've resorted to freezing my after dinner banana to keep cool. As well as freezing the yoghurt & berry shakes. Only thing is, as soon as im not eating them im sweating again!

Im tempted to resort to putting my pillows in the fridge.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Pillows in the Fridge sounds awesome i might try that, its actually been quite cool here today, still real hot of a night though ive got a big fan next to my head which cools me down nicely, id much rather have the hot summer than freezing winter


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha, the advert for Subway pops into my head.

"Too Hottt, Too Spiiicy?!"

"HOT HOT!"


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

i would like to kick the living shit out of that pepper


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Jalapeno Gracie mate


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

JayC said:


> Haha, the advert for Subway pops into my head.
> 
> "Too Hottt, Too Spiiicy?!"
> 
> "HOT HOT!"


Haha makes me chuckle every time. I've not been too hot to be honest, leave my room window open for an hour and the rooms gets stone cold.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I dont know whats more annoying. Being hot or having flies in the house..


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

West Fight Company said:


> I dont know whats more annoying. Being hot or having flies in the house..


Being bitten by midges. I have about 5 on my legs....horrid.


----------



## Sports-Select.co.uk (Feb 12, 2008)

Way too hot. My black roof and dark tiled wall of the bedroom face West so it just cooks all day and then radiates heat back in all night. The windows don't get a decent draft and left open they make the blinds clang.

I think it might be related that I've been having odd dreams, not nightmares exactly, but restless shit.

It's really messing up my sleep, which in turn is messing with my moods, eating and training.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Having a 4 week old baby is wrecking my sleep, wakes up every bloody hour for food or to poo all over me, or both...i love the little bugger though


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Worth it though, ey Marc?

How's the shop coming along?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Definetly, shop is great mate, first week went much better than i expected


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice one, I'll definitely be buying more of this Reflex One Stop by the way, it's absolutely amazing!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Good stuff, i thought you'd like it ive sold Quite a few of those this week


----------



## WARRIOR_1OJ (Oct 4, 2007)

whats up guys im back i forgot my pw for 8 months then rememebered it randomnly hope all is well


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome back Warrior 1.

Anyone know how the WFC fights went?


----------

